# Up Coming Century



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Every year I do a century or two. This year my work and family shedule has really cut into my group rides (all rides).

Next weekend I have a planned (solo) flat, really flat, century planned.
Thus this weekend will be my last decent/longish ride prior to the century.

Should I
1) Kill a super hilly 50+ miler or
2) do a 75+ flat ride.

The century will be lightly loaded (test ride) for an upcoming 4 day tour.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

It probably makes no difference. If you do a century or two each year then your body knows what it takes to finish one and preparation or not, you can probably finish. The Hilly 50 or the 75 flat both have their benefits. Me, I'd probably go with the 75 miler just because it more closely appoximates the century you have planned.

I'd also do *both* the 75 and the century carrying the same type of load you would for the tour. I know you said that you would do the century loaded but I think you'd benefit from carrying the load on the 75. But if you are not in the hills then carrying a load does not have a huge effect.

Out of curiousity, is the tour you are doing hilly or flat? If it's hilly then I'd make sure all my rides were the same way, if possible.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

you should always pick the one that is the closest match to your ultimate goal.. in this case you are prepping for a 100mile flat century.. do the 75... maybe more if you can..

focus on what you drink, eat, etc... this will provide the best training ground for your upcoming ride...

i did my first century two months ago.. but spent a few weekends doing 70 mile trips. These practice runs allowed me to experiment with different drinks, food, etc.. and calculate number of stops for bathroom breaks, etc.. 

you'll be suprised at the number of little things that you uncover and need to improve or adjust as you do these longer type rides.. (seat adjustment, type of food you can handle, etc)

ride hard, ride safe... enjoy..


----------

